# Java Moss, It Died With In Days?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I brought a rock covered in Java Moss from my LFS and it died within days of being added to my tank? Water levels are good Ph is a little hi at 7.6 to 7.8 nitrate is aound 10 everything else is 0. temp is 80 to 82 Degs. Just wondering why I thought this stuff was tough. I have a bunch of other plants that are doing fine.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Are you sure it was actual Java moss and not some kind of turf algae?

Because this is actual Java Moss
http://www.aquamoss.net/Java-Moss/images/Java-Moss-03.jpg

Just sounds totally wierd that it should just die like that if it actually is Java.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think java moss can die.

Is it brown?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah thats what it looks like, It didn't turn brown, it just like disappeared.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

dissolved? I would check your filters, its quite easy for it to detach and get sucked up.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

That May have happen, I am not sure there was quite a bit on the rock, How long can it live with out water?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It can live above water fine as long as it stays moist and doesn't dry up. Im talking like a very humid terrerium. If it dries its dead. Like said something is pretty wrong if you killed java moss.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I left it out for a litle bit while I was cleaning the tank, but I am pretty sure it stayed moist.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If its out for a couple minutes it should be fine


----------

